# Chester Bennington "cry for help" interview. Gets laughed at..



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

He opens up and gets laughed at.. Only to be found dead later on... What a time to be alive!..


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Maybe. I mean when he talks at first and says his head is a bad neighbourhood he says it with a slight smile on his face. So anybody could laugh at that. I may have done without knowing the context. The strange thing is he actually talks about things that are helping and how he is actively doing those things. Unless because the guy laughed he wanted to then portray that he was dealing with it. It's sad and very relatable. And I think if people are honest it's a very relatable description of life. It's a very weird one. It doesn't strike me as someone who has completely lost hope


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I was sad to hear he had died, and I have to say I'm not a fan of the radio show host. I get that it's his job to be sort of jocular and douchebaggy in order to keep some semblance of humor alive, but it seems like he wasn't in tune with the gravity of what Chester was saying at all. And I think when it comes to mental illness, we're sort of forced to talk about it with a smile, because socially, you can't pass off this kind of conversation without sounding like a miserable prick. I have to do this at my own therapy appointments, so I can imagine it's even worse when you're 'on air' and having to sound normal towards the public. At least we know with him and Chris Cornell we have some kickass music to look forward to on the other side.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Quite true Chicane. I have truly stopped giving a fuck though and I don't mince my words anymore.

(not saying you are doing that, but i used to hold back alot. my life is so fucked that i don't have a choice tbh. I try and say it all. even then i go home sometimes regretting not saying more. perhaps i will get there in time. better do).


----------



## sundar1989 (May 15, 2017)

did he have dp?


----------

